# 2011 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 worth upgrading?



## jhowmah (Apr 25, 2013)

Im planning to upgrade upgrade (components) my 2011 Fuji Roubaix 3.0. 

Since this is my first road bike, i dont really know what a great handling bike feels like. I just dont want to spend a lot of money on something that is not good enough.

Or is better to just wait, which is a lot longer though, till i can afford a new bike. 

Thanks!


----------



## jcamp (Jun 3, 2013)

I own the same bike. It is my first road bike, and I have owned it for a year. So far, I have upgraded the wheels, seat, stem, pedals, chain, brakes, and my new crank just came in. I could not afford an expensive bike, so starting with this one and upgrading one part at a time has been very beneficial. It has also kept the wife happy . 

The best upgrade so far were the rims and tires. I found some Bontrager rxls on sale at the lbs, and it shave 2 pounds off of the total wait.


----------



## Edhunt (Sep 1, 2012)

jhowmah said:


> Since this is my first road bike, i dont really know what a great handling bike feels like.


Don't buy a new bike until you can tell the difference. If you want to upgrade something, upgrade the wheels. Do some research and buy the best wheels you can afford. That way, when you finally do know what you want in a new bike, you have the option of swapping out the wheels (which will still be an upgrade for the new bike).


----------

